# HDCP and video cards



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a few questions. I'm diving back into an HTPC build and I've been out for awhile. 

Are there any fully HDCP compliant video cards yet?

Is anyone playing back HD DVD and Blu-ray movies from a PC in 1080P to their HDTV? (not counting hacks that might have sidestepped the HDCP).

Are the non-HDCP compliant video cards being used to playback HD DVD/BD to an HDTV being downrezzed?

Got a FAQ or another post I should check out that might answer these questions?

Thanks


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I just asked this same info of a buddy of mine and he said he's using http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/products/main_112_ENU.html

He has an HDMI video card, and is playing HD movies from his XBOX via DVI.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

one of the best videcards for what you are asking = http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=145 and were to buy = http://store.gigwarehouse.com/tcecewibgbo.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

some post below they ha a good tread on HDMI videocards http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tpc-digital-devices/6465-hdmi-video-card.html :duh:


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks, I've been doing quite a bit of reading lately. I have yet to try one out myself.


----------

